# Meet Remy



## Veloran (Jun 28, 2014)

Meet Remy (short for Remington but I thought that was a little too stuffy).
I wasn't sure about him since he had a deformed dorsal, looks like half of it was missing either from an attack or the way he was born.
But the minute I got near the betta section of my LFS, he was going nuts in his cup and would stop dancing around until I picked it up. Then I put it down and he started going crazy again, so, he came home with me.

Once home, he ate immediately, and boy did he eat, the little piggy. When I netted him out to put him in his new home, I forgot to cup my hand around him and he jumped out of the net into the tank.

He's at my desk when I work from home, swims all day but not really glass surfing, eats like a champ and is very interactive. He always has to be out and about when I'm at the table. I'll have to get more closeups.


----------



## Mbpoppy (Nov 3, 2019)

LOL - he knew you were the one 
What a handsome little man!


----------



## Veloran (Jun 28, 2014)

Here he is looking out to see what's going on.









And him enjoying his home.


----------



## Tuigirl (Aug 3, 2014)

Very beautiful  Both the fish and the tank!


----------



## devasta (Oct 1, 2020)

me likey!


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

He is lovely. I am really partial to Betta with pale bodies with little blue dots. And what great shots!

Wonder what the soul of Saffron is telling him or might he _be_ Saffron?


----------



## Mbpoppy (Nov 3, 2019)

Ooooooooo what a great tank!!


----------



## Fish 4 sale ¢50 a fish. (Sep 30, 2019)

He's handsome


----------



## Veloran (Jun 28, 2014)

Thank you all, I have some more pictures on the Nikon that I'll get, I need a full flare picture of him but he never stops moving, I'm glad I gave him the 10g. Take 20 pictures to get one usable shot.
I sat by the tank last night and around 8pm I think he finally tired himself out. I put in an airstone to give him some entertainment and I noticed yesterday when I had it off and came over to his tank, he stared at it until I turned it on.
I need to bring the plant cover down to mid tank as well, not sure how I'm going to do that without blocking out the light to the swords. The Anacharis is doing better since I dropped the temp to 79 degrees but I'm afraid if I put them in the substrate, they'll start to die, plus the roots that are growing down from them as they float look really cool.
This week, Remy gets IAL, there's a little space over the terracotta pot I can keep them where they don't block the light.



RussellTheShihTzu said:


> He is lovely. I am really partial to Betta with pale bodies with little blue dots. And what great shots!
> 
> Wonder what the soul of Saffron is telling him or might he _be_ Saffron?


I'm wondering if he's the soul of Mishi, I can literally almost touch him and he won't swim off.
Saffron is probably telling him how to con me out of pellets.


----------



## tianikki (Sep 9, 2020)

You don't choose the betta life, the betta life chooses you. 

Great story. The tank is mesmerizing. He seems like such a cutie!! Congrats!


----------



## Veloran (Jun 28, 2014)

Where's the door?


----------



## tianikki (Sep 9, 2020)

GASP!! squeeee!


----------



## Mbpoppy (Nov 3, 2019)

lol, for sure 🤩


----------



## swee777 (Aug 2, 2019)

What a beauty! You have created such a lovely home for him. I'm so happy he found you. Keep the pics coming 😊


----------



## tianikki (Sep 9, 2020)

Still can't get over your tank. It's pure GOALS! Hows Remy doing?


----------



## Veloran (Jun 28, 2014)

swee777 said:


> What a beauty! You have created such a lovely home for him. I'm so happy he found you. Keep the pics coming 😊


Thanks. Water changes are a nightmare, as the plants settle in, the Anacharis sinks a little so they cover more of the mid tank and their roots drape down beautifully. Once the water gets changed, it's another 15 minutes of re-arranging the plants. Also, the RRFs on the surface I could never get them to take hold in the 5 gallon, didn't do anything but drop the temp about 1 degree in the 10 gallon and they're not dying off as of yet. I just don't get that.
I'm trying to get a full flare, but the minute I put up a mirror, he's back and forth moving like crazy.



tianikki said:


> Still can't get over your tank. It's pure GOALS! Hows Remy doing?


Thanks, it's taken me years to figure out how to not instantly kill most plants. I also keep a second 10g that is not heated as some of the plants are at the upper end of temperature being in the betta tank, so if they start to die, they can get replaced.

Remy is doing well, he's a smart little whip, in the first week, he learned to dance under the ring for his food and started eating bloodworms off my fingers. Took him about 5 seconds of staring at my finger before he decided bloodworms > any fear of getting near my fingers. I need to keep an eye on him, he might be getting too much food, but I always give him a little extra because he swims so much all day long. I'm starting to learn at what point he's had enough and is just being greedy.

He's also learned that if he goes and stares at the airstone right after breakfast, I'll turn the bubbles on. Caught him the other day diving to the bottom of the tank, then hopping into the stream of bubbles and riding it to the top, then coming back down and doing it again.

I also really need to figure out where he sleeps, if he sees light, he's at the front of the tank swimming in the corner half where I can see him easy. I'm glad I'm work from home when I want because he's such a social butterfly.


----------



## swee777 (Aug 2, 2019)

Your posts have a warm spot in my heart. Early on my betta would always like riding the bubbles. I love your plants! I just got Anacharis , lasted two days before melt. Probably a gh issue. I'm going to get more and let it root in another tank to see if it lives. Love the plants you have provided Remy.


----------



## Veloran (Jun 28, 2014)

swee777 said:


> Your posts have a warm spot in my heart. Early on my betta would always like riding the bubbles. I love your plants! I just got Anacharis , lasted two days before melt. Probably a gh issue. I'm going to get more and let it root in another tank to see if it lives. Love the plants you have provided Remy.


Thank you, I found a pretty big Anubias and some smallish java ferns. I know there's going to be some re-scaping going on soon here.
I've found the Anacharis prefers it on the cooler side, honestly, I'm a little surprised they're lasting in the tank being at 79.


----------



## swee777 (Aug 2, 2019)

I was just about to reorder, so thanks for the info. My tank is 78, trying to keep it there instead of 80. I have a tank which is only 3 gallons, but the plants do well in there. I think this is an ongoing experiment but seeing how good everyone's planted tanks look, I'm going to keep trying. Thanks for the pics. They are very inspiring.


----------



## Veloran (Jun 28, 2014)

Pellet is there one minute,









Gone the next


----------



## Mbpoppy (Nov 3, 2019)

lol


----------



## tianikki (Sep 9, 2020)

This so inspiring. I caved and bought a log instead of diy. Haha. I'm also going to look at some floating hornwort as was suggested by @RussellTheShihTzu . When she mentioned it, I instantly remembered your tank and some of that long floating plant as well. Is it the same? Sorry, I'm not too familiar with plants as yet, but my interest is definitely growing. 

Anubias is really expensive here, so I can't grab any of those. What are those little guys you have floating next to the feeding tube? I was told that sometimes floating plants may block essential light of other plants. Do you find this as an issue?


----------



## Veloran (Jun 28, 2014)

tianikki said:


> This so inspiring. I caved and bought a log instead of diy. Haha. I'm also going to look at some floating hornwort as was suggested by @RussellTheShihTzu . When she mentioned it, I instantly remembered your tank and some of that long floating plant as well. Is it the same? Sorry, I'm not too familiar with plants as yet, but my interest is definitely growing.
> 
> Anubias is really expensive here, so I can't grab any of those. What are those little guys you have floating next to the feeding tube? I was told that sometimes floating plants may block essential light of other plants. Do you find this as an issue?


I always tried to have a mesh tube with moss attached to it, but I never got that to work, so I also caved and bought that log. I tried to keep his tank as natural as possible, but I can't take his log from him now.

Those stemmed plants are Anacharis, I could never get the hornwort to grow properly, it always wound up making a mess in my tank. I like the look of it, I just wish I could keep it alive.
The floating plants are Red Root Floaters. They don't go red, even in the tank with DIY CO2, nor do they get their really long roots, I haven't found the secret. I my well supported tank they don't get that deep red with roots, but I put it in a container by the window and ignore it and I get these beautiful RRFs.

Funny that you asked about blocking the light, I just had to clean up Remy's tank a little. I had to move some of the Anacharis and take out some of the floaters as I noticed that it was blocking the light to the swords in the back (I want to see if I can get the Anacharis in the substrate instead of floating). The tank with the DIY CO2, I throw out a handful of the plants every couple weeks when it gets out of hand. I always want him to have floating plants though, it helps them feel more secure with top cover.


----------



## Veloran (Jun 28, 2014)

It's about as I can get for a flare right now as he paused for a second while dashing back and forth in the tank. You can see the droopiness in the dorsal, but don't tell him that.


----------

